# Cruiser Suggestions Please



## Silver Hawk

In 2005, I sold my Honda Shadow VT125 (below); bought it new so that my 710 could learn...I just loved the styling on this bike and now wish I'd never sold it.  Last night, I bid for a 2006 model on ebay...but lost out  

I am conscious that 125cc is a little small for me, and would prefer something a little bigger...maybe 500cc. So I started looking...and there seems to be nothing that meets my criteria: 250cc-500cc, cruiser style, second hand price about Â£2K. The bike is not for long distance touring but more for nipping down town etc.

So what else is out there that might meet my needs? The styling is what I'm really after...a Yamaha Virago is close but doesn't seem to be as sleek as the Shadow. Have also thought about the Suzuki VZ800 Marauder but this model is also not quite right for me (this one).

Suggestions please....having got all psyched up to win last night, I now have Â£2K burning a hole in my pocket. Should I just look for another Honda Shadow VT125...there is a nice one here.

Thanks!


----------



## thunderbolt

Not sure how far you're willing to travel, but I've found a *Shadow 600* for sale in Hessle, just outside of Hull.


----------



## MarkF

Paul, as you know, I don't think 125cc are viable transport outside the city, 250cc is the minimum for me but...........a good condition middleweight can be purchased for Â£2k so that is what I would go for. Unless you do mega mileage then running costs won't be much more and if you do do mega mileage youll wish to god you hadn't bought a 125!

BTW, sunny day yesterday and bingo! All the middle aged guys are out on their 1000-1500cc shiny cruisers, wobbling along, shiny leathers, pee-pot helmet and looking for all the world like a bucket of ****  Or gay librarians on their way to a coffee morning.

Middleweights are where the fun is and my choice would be a Kawasaki VN800 (whichever model takes your fancy) or the Yamaha Dragstar Classic.

Cruisers that I have owned:-

Maurader, first, version, total poo, ballon tyres and an incredibly uncomfortable riding position. The handling was terrible. Lost a lot of money when selling it. Crap bike with pathetic build quality.

Dragstar 650 classic, well built and very "sanitised", comfy all day and reasonable handling despite poor ground clearance. easy to sell on, unlike the Maurader. Slow (ish). I liked this bike but the name always bothered me and it had to go.

Kawasaki VN800, an excellent bike! Fun, handles just like regular bike, has good ground clearance and super comfy for rider and pillion. Has great road presence too. With shaft drive it'd be perfect. Easy to sell on.

Kawasaki Spectre, if you can find one in good condition then buy one! They all will be 25+ years old now though. Based on GT750 so parts (apart from tank and panels) very easy and cheap to get hold off, you could keep one on the road for peanuts. Handles well, big seat, comfy riding position, shaft drive and easily the coolest bike I ever owned. I wish I had never sold mine.


----------



## pg tips

MarkF said:


> BTW, sunny day yesterday and bingo! All the middle aged guys are out on their 1000-1500cc shiny cruisers, wobbling along, shiny leathers, pee-pot helmet and looking for all the world like a bucket of ****  Or gay librarians on their way to a coffee morning.


:rofl:

Well Hawkey is from Brighton h34r:

(now do you see what I mean by my "one piece of advice" in my sig?  )


----------



## bridgeman

moto-guzzi-had a three at various stages-they did a nice cruiser type 650 and a smaller size as well -different to others and shaft drive


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

I think maybe one of these Paul:


----------



## Silver Hawk

MarkF said:


> Paul, as you know, I don't think 125cc are viable transport outside the city, 250cc is the minimum for me but...........a good condition middleweight can be purchased for Â£2k so that is what I would go for. Unless you do mega mileage then running costs won't be much more and if you do do mega mileage youll wish to god you hadn't bought a 125!


Mark, thanks for this and the private emails, but after searching on-line etc, I'm not sure I can get a "middleweight" in the condition I would like for Â£2K. The VN800 looks interesting, but seems much bigger (physical size, not cc) than I would like. I've seen a nice 250cc Dragstar...but way over Â£2k. 



MarkF said:


> BTW, sunny day yesterday and bingo! All the middle aged guys are out on their 1000-1500cc shiny cruisers, wobbling along, shiny leathers, pee-pot helmet and looking for all the world like a bucket of sh1t  Or gay librarians on their way to a coffee morning.


PG, this is not me.


----------



## MarkF

Strange, I have only ever spent more than Â£2k twice (I think) and a lot of my bikes have been "mint". I like high mileage, few owner bikes though.

Wewe you cycling in Brighton today?


----------



## Silver Hawk

MarkF said:


> Strange, I have only ever spent more than Â£2k twice (I think) and a lot of my bikes have been "mint". I like high mileage, few owner bikes though.
> 
> Wewe you cycling in Brighton today?


Nope...at the (cr*p) Uxbridge Watch Fair.


----------



## MarkF

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I have only ever spent more than Â£2k twice (I think) and a lot of my bikes have been "mint". I like high mileage, few owner bikes though.
> 
> Wewe you cycling in Brighton today?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...at the (cr*p) Uxbridge Watch Fair.
Click to expand...

Oh, well you missed a treat. If I'd been nearer I'd have definitely been cycling in Brighton today.


----------



## Silver Hawk

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I have only ever spent more than Â£2k twice (I think) and a lot of my bikes have been "mint". I like high mileage, few owner bikes though.
> 
> Wewe you cycling in Brighton today?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...at the (cr*p) Uxbridge Watch Fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well you missed a treat. If I'd been nearer I'd have definitely been cycling in Brighton today.
Click to expand...

Saw it last year and the year before...some of it is attractive, very attractive actually, but not all of it.... 

Nice weather for it! 

http://upcoming.yahoo.com/flickr/46171/event/2571634918


----------



## sparkyhx

Silver Hawk said:


> In 2005, I sold my Honda Shadow VT125 (below); bought it new so that my 710 could learn...I just loved the styling on this bike and now wish I'd never sold it.  Last night, I bid for a 2006 model on ebay...but lost out
> 
> I am conscious that 125cc is a little small for me, and would prefer something a little bigger...maybe 500cc. So I started looking...and there seems to be nothing that meets my criteria: 250cc-500cc, cruiser style, second hand price about Â£2K. The bike is not for long distance touring but more for nipping down town etc.
> 
> So what else is out there that might meet my needs? The styling is what I'm really after...a Yamaha Virago is close but doesn't seem to be as sleek as the Shadow. Have also thought about the Suzuki VZ800 Marauder but this model is also not quite right for me (this one).
> 
> Suggestions please....having got all psyched up to win last night, I now have Â£2K burning a hole in my pocket. Should I just look for another Honda Shadow VT125...there is a nice one here.
> 
> Thanks!


Suzuki Intruder's come in Vtwin 125 and 600 (and bigger) versions. I owned a 125 for a couple of years commuting to Leeds, I really liked it but I'm 20st so a bit under powered.

here is a 600

http://www.motorcyclenews.com/MCN/bikesfor...?R=NXGN-1829956


----------



## sparkyhx

Suzuki Intruder's come in Vtwin 125 and 600 (and bigger) versions. I owned a 125 for a couple of years commuting to Leeds, I really liked it but I'm 20st so a bit under powered.

here is the 125 -


----------



## BondandBigM

It's a pity a couple of grand isn't enough to buy the real thing, this would be my choice for scooting around.


----------



## Omegamaniac

A friend of mine was badley injured in a hit and run on his Suzuki cruiser last year, and being the wrong side of 65 he wanted something a bit smaller.He has just got a 250cc chinese cruiser. It came with panniers, screen, and running lights for around the Â£2k mark.I cant remember the name of it, but for the money and the short hops he rides it is a lovely bike. and it looks bigger than a 250


----------



## Silver Hawk

I decided to ignore all the excellent advice that MarkF has given me  ...and went for a 125cc cruiser instead of something a little larger. h34r: .

I think I've made the right choice. I only want it primarily for town use...the traffic in Brighton really pisses me off :taz:. I still have my vintage bikes (Ariels, Matchless) but they're hopeless in the city and I always worry about them getting pinched when they're parked in town  .

And then I saw it on the Motorcycle News website, in the Ads section: "_Honda Shadow VT125 2004 with 2230 miles, excellent condition, Â£1750_". Seller sounded a nice guy, pictures looked good and I already knew this model.

So hired a van early this morning, drove from Brighton to Leicester and back again, M23, M25, M1 and managed to get there in 2.5 hrs. Coming back was a little longer at 3.0hr but still not bad.

Quick initial ride 'round the block and three photos; they don't usually come with the pannier bags...so those will come in handy :yes:


----------



## SharkBike

:thumbup:

Welcome to the Cruiser Club, Paul....she's a beauty.


----------



## jasonm

Nice studded saddlebags...Does your jacket match? :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice looking bike Paul & as you say a little easier round town then your oldies 

Obviously you heeded Jason`s warnings & decided against poping in for a cuppa while you in the neighbourhood :lol:


----------



## Toshi

jasonm said:


> Nice studded saddlebags...Does your jacket match? :huh:


hmmm.... those saddlebags _do_ look nice :naughty:


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> Nice studded saddlebags...Does your jacket match? :huh:


Yes...and the stud in my nose. :tongue2:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Obviously you heeded Jason`s warnings & decided against poping in for a cuppa while you in the neighbourhood :lol:


Argh....seriously Mac, I forgot you and a few other live in that part of the world. I went to South Wigstone....is that anywhere near you? :huh:



Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice studded saddlebags...Does your jacket match? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.... those saddlebags _do_ look nice :naughty:
Click to expand...









Studded Toshis. h34r:


----------



## bridgeman

how do you get it up the steps? :lol: :lol: -ride safe


----------



## bigpipe

Lets start this up next episode #44. Well pick something out of here to talk about, or with a guest if we have one.


----------



## Silver Hawk

bigpipe said:


> Lets start this up next episode #44. Well pick something out of here to talk about, or with a guest if we have one.


What? :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you heeded Jason`s warnings & decided against poping in for a cuppa while you in the neighbourhood :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh....seriously Mac, I forgot you and a few other live in that part of the world. I went to South Wigstone....is that anywhere near you? :huh:
Click to expand...

You probably passed within 1/2 mile of me


----------



## bridgeman

downwind?


----------



## Silver Hawk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you heeded Jason`s warnings & decided against poping in for a cuppa while you in the neighbourhood :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh....seriously Mac, I forgot you and a few other live in that part of the world. I went to South Wigstone....is that anywhere near you? :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably passed within 1/2 mile of me
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## jasonm

Weve asked Ry to do just that.....

When hes next on I guess he will do just that...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you heeded Jason`s warnings & decided against poping in for a cuppa while you in the neighbourhood :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh....seriously Mac, I forgot you and a few other live in that part of the world. I went to South Wigstone....is that anywhere near you? :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably passed within 1/2 mile of me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent
Click to expand...

& replied to :wink2:


----------



## MarkF

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you heeded Jason`s warnings & decided against poping in for a cuppa while you in the neighbourhood :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh....seriously Mac, I forgot you and a few other live in that part of the world. I went to South Wigstone....is that anywhere near you? :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably passed within 1/2 mile of me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> & replied to :wink2:
Click to expand...

Wow  Paul came so close to *not* meeting you, I can hardly contain myself, please let us know how it all pans out... in the end......eventually....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you heeded Jason`s warnings & decided against poping in for a cuppa while you in the neighbourhood :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh....seriously Mac, I forgot you and a few other live in that part of the world. I went to South Wigstone....is that anywhere near you? :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably passed within 1/2 mile of me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> & replied to :wink2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow  Paul came so close to *not* meeting you, I can hardly contain myself, please let us know how it all pans out... in the end......eventually....
Click to expand...

It`s spooky when you think of all the people in the world who`ve nearly met me  :lol:


----------

